# Big Green Egg shelves



## brianh (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm shelf-less and really need some. Anyone use the cheaper Aura shelves? Or just bite the bullet and get the more expensive BGE brand composite ones?


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2017)

I've resisted the shelves because of stupid high pricing. Use a wrought iron table instead. May have to look at Aura - most BGE knockoffs are functionally the same, sometimes are the same as the BGE labeled products.


----------



## brianh (Feb 23, 2017)

Same here re: pricing. Ridiculous. Think I'll give the Aura a try.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 23, 2017)

I keep my egg next to my gasser and use those side shelves


----------



## brianh (Feb 23, 2017)

There's really only spot in my yard where I can keep my Egg and there isn't much real estate. I find myself dragging over plastic lawn chairs to put sheet trays on and it's gotten old. I think I finally need some wings.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 23, 2017)

Have you checked your local Craigslist? People often sell the shelves and nests because they bought the set as a package deal and later make a table for their egg.


----------



## brianh (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, good suggestion tho. Looks like I might have gotten a lead here on the forum for a set :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brianh (Feb 24, 2017)

Was calling local dealers for pricing and found one right in town willing to sell me Egg Mates right off their floor model for a discount. When I showed up, I could see why. One large BGE, one mini, a rusty smoker box next to it... all surrounded by countless gas grills encased in $6000 minimum (I asked) of stone. This is land of Real Housewives, not too many smokers here. And I'm thrilled assembly on mine took about 1.5 minutes. And you'll see based on my yard, a full outdoor kitchen isn't first on my list. 

3 slat composite:


----------



## bkultra (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats... Next up kickash basket (easy cleanup), smokeware chimney cap (cooking in the rain), Ceramic Grill Store PSwoo/extender or Ajustable Rig (multiple cooking configurations). These are my most loved accessorys


----------



## brianh (Feb 24, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Congrats... Next up kickash basket (easy cleanup), smokeware chimney cap (cooking in the rain), Ceramic Grill Store PSwoo/extender or Ajustable Rig (multiple cooking configurations). These are my most loved accessorys



I was considering the chimney cap. Couldn't swing for an adjustable rig so i jimmied up a chrome grate with three large stainless bolts that fits on top of the current grate. Gives me two layers of smoking. Have heat deflector, of course.


----------



## brianh (Feb 24, 2017)

Found pic of my jury rigged bunk bed.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 24, 2017)

I used the same type of setup before getting the PSwoo/extender and AR. I use the woo 90% of the time, but comes down to preference.


----------



## brianh (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice. What's hooked up to the vent? I've got a BBQ IQ but have mixed feeling on it over just glancing at a wireless Maverick here and there and running outside to make adjustments.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 24, 2017)

Good job, I have the old wooden shelves but they are starting to show their age. Maybe someday I could afford one of those fancy tables.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 24, 2017)

brianh said:


> Nice. What's hooked up to the vent? I've got a BBQ IQ but have mixed feeling on it over just glancing at a wireless Maverick here and there and running outside to make adjustments.



CyberQ wifi pit controller. Holds temp within 5 degrees of the set temp and I can control it from anywhere with my phone. I can also set ramp mode to adjust the cook time (have it slowly bring down the temp of the cooker to match the internal temp of the meat, so it acts like a holding oven).

Edit: I pray Josh does not see this post... I can hear the laughter already


----------



## daveb (Feb 24, 2017)

+1 on the kickash. Almost a gotta have. Favorite acc is the cast iron grate, have them for the large and the mini-max. Never found the rain hat compelling.

Local culinary store is having all BGE stuff on sale over the weekend. I've scoped out a set of composite shelves that fit. And I can pay for them with monopoly money:cool2:


----------



## brianh (Feb 24, 2017)

Damn, $60-$99 for the basket? I like the idea though. I usually swirl the charcoal around and toss whatever falls through the bottom cast iron plate, reuse the rest for fast cooks.


----------



## daveb (Feb 26, 2017)

Took home a set of shelves for under 100. And it was all gift card money for working demonstrations and classes. Yippee.


----------



## brianh (Feb 26, 2017)

Winning.


----------



## Evilsports (Feb 26, 2017)

I got a fellow in Quincy Illinois to make me a stainless table for mine. (It gave me an excuse to spend a few weeks driving through the southern US and sampling BBQ. 











http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll299/Evilsportszx14/20140507_193213_resized_zps7rdbu1c2.jpg


----------



## daveb (Feb 26, 2017)

Want!

Is that a pre-fab unit modified for the egg or is it purpose built?


----------



## Evilsports (Feb 26, 2017)

Purpose built.

Castle Stoves is the name of the outfit. The owner, Tim, is or used to be a judge on the pro BBQ circuit. I gave him a roundabout itinerary of my three week road trip through the south and he gave me a list of BBQ joints that did not disappoint! Heck of a good guy.


----------



## Evilsports (Feb 26, 2017)

Real old company, I can't remember how old but he told me it was from a number of generations before himself. Right on the banks of the Mississippi.


----------



## daveb (Feb 26, 2017)

Kewl


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 27, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Congrats... Next up kickash basket (easy cleanup), smokeware chimney cap (cooking in the rain), Ceramic Grill Store PSwoo/extender or Ajustable Rig (multiple cooking configurations). These are my most loved accessorys



With all that extra stuff to buy is the BGE really worth it? are there other alternatives? I'm sort of in the market but overall just curious.


----------



## daveb (Feb 27, 2017)

Some of the knock-offs are well regarded and less expensive. Komando comes to mind. 

The number of 3rd party accessories avail for BGE just shows how widely accepted they are. You don't "need" any of them but you know this crowd.....


----------



## brianh (Feb 27, 2017)

daveb said:


> Some of the knock-offs are well regarded and less expensive. Komando comes to mind.
> 
> The number of 3rd party accessories avail for BGE just shows how widely accepted they are. You don't "need" any of them but you know this crowd.....



Bingo. Also, get one that was a demo, used, or on sale. I get by otherwise for hot and fast, low and slow, largely with heat deflector only and a nest. Other toys are just that, toys . Last year, I smoked maybe 25 pounds of briskets for a work party using defector and my home made shelf. Also fits a good two or three butts. Pizza stone not a must be I raise mine toward lid for radiant heat on pizzas. Also makes for a passable tandoor thru the top hole or in the egg via massive radiant heat if you're creative. Love mine.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 27, 2017)

DDPslice said:


> With all that extra stuff to buy is the BGE really worth it? are there other alternatives? I'm sort of in the market but overall just curious.



In all honesty if I was in the market today I would buy a Kamodo Joe (especially the new 2017 models). They have been getting better and better as time passes, BGE has stayed the same and gets by on name recognition. Check out the new air hinge on the 2017 KJ. KJ also has most of the most popular aftermarket mods stock ( divide and conquer, rain cap, improved seal, etc). They watch how people mod their eggs/joes and then make those items stock. 

I love my egg and would buy it again in a heartbeat, but KJ gets my money these days.


----------



## daveb (Feb 27, 2017)

Somebody wake up Mucho. It's his turn:cool2:


----------



## strumke (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm really happy w my Classic Kamado Joe. It comes with the shelves, moveable rates, stand, and the heat deflector. I bought a set of cast iron shelves and an extension shelf, so I can have up to 3 levels now. Price wise, it comes out to a couple hundred less than the equivalent BGE. I liked it so much that I bought a joe Jr when they did their Costco road sow last summer (best price you're going to find at retail). If I were able to change anything, I would prefer to have a Big Joe and a Joe Jr.

Also, awesome customer service too. I got my classic off craigslist in great condition, but the cover developed a small hole over that first year. They sent me a brand new one with zero issues.


----------



## brianh (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow, good info for the future. When I got my BGE, the Joe wasn't as competitive. My only BGE complaint is the underbite, which is maybe 1/8", best I can get it. Still passes the dollar bill test. I've smoked, made pizzas, done tandoori, and accidentally spun the temp dial. Still rockin the felt seal.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

I've played with both (only owned BGE though) and they are definitely comparable ... just love by BGE and I don't know about the lifetime warranty for the Komodo but BGE doesn't mess around and sends you the replacement.

FWIW ... not much ...


----------



## bkultra (Feb 28, 2017)

Both have lifetime warranties and both are reputable companies. The main difference is KJ will ship the item to your house free of charge and BGE will ask that it be sent to your dealer with their next order. Customer service is excellent with both.


----------

